# Utilility trailer rim and tire needed



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Where in the Salt Lake area would be a good place to pick up a cheap 15" rim and tire for a small utility trailer I just picked up.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Lots of rims on ksl classifieds. Other than that, you may hit State Trailer on Redwood Rd. or just a tire shop. I get the best price from Discount Tire more often than not.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Or the local wrecking yard. 15" rim is pretty common size. Walmart usually stocks trailer tires with 14/15" rims, although they seem to be lesser quality (Carlisle).

I have 15" rims and tires on my snowmobile trailer and IMO they are a tad too big. They rub the deck if I hit a big pothole. I just replaced the 11 year old tires with new ones, noticed the rubbing after... otherwise I would have dropped down a size. Ah well... 11 years no flats on so far on that trailer.

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Henderson Wheel & Trailer Supply
1845 S 300 W,


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Henderson Wheel & Trailer Supply
> 1845 S 300 W,


Oh yea, forgot about those guys. A+ service. Bought a replacement axle there for my boat trailer when we lost a wheel bearing on the way home... lol

They have a place in Orem as well.

-DallanC


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> Henderson Wheel & Trailer Supply
> 1845 S 300 W,


They got bought out & moved to somewhere around 27so & west of Redwood 

It sucks because they were so convenient and great costumer service.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That's like the second time they've been bought out in the last 8 years.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

15" utility is pretty common as has been stated. Heck, even an IFA or Tractor Supply probably has one for sale.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> 15" utility is pretty common as has been stated. Heck, even an IFA or Tractor Supply probably has one for sale.


I checked those places before I posted this thread.
The lug pattern on my trailer doesn't match a stock trailer rim. That's the problem I'm having right now.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Is it 4,5 or 6 lug? What is the spacing? You measure like this:

https://www.speedwaymotors.com/the-toolbox/how-to-measure-wheel-bolt-pattern/28804

-DallanC


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Fowlmouth said:


> Henderson Wheel & Trailer Supply
> 1845 S 300 W,


I've used Henderson before they moved also always great experiences

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

So the rim I'm looking for is a 15" 5 on 5.


----------

